
Venezuela Wins a Seat on the U.N. Human Rights Council - kyleblarson
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/venezuela-wins-a-seat-on-the-un-human-rights-council/2019/10/17/e0beeb34-f050-11e9-bb7e-d2026ee0c199_story.html
======
bifrost
China got a spot there too, I don't really understand what the UN hopes to
gain by putting totalitarian dictatorships that murder their own people onto
"human rights" related councils.

Here's a good one about China:
[https://unwatch.org/deniseho/](https://unwatch.org/deniseho/)

And Venezuela murdered 7000 civilians barely a month ago:
[https://www.hrw.org/news/2019/09/18/venezuela-
extrajudicial-...](https://www.hrw.org/news/2019/09/18/venezuela-
extrajudicial-killings-poor-areas)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
The UN hopes to be an inclusive club where nations can talk to each other
rather than shoot at each other. Sometimes that gets in the way of other
objectives, like letting the Human Rights Council actually care about human
rights.

~~~
bifrost
Sounds accurate.

I'm unclear why violators should get a seat at the table, but hey...

